# Rich Decker, BBQ Class in NJ



## Bobberqer (Jun 25, 2007)

found this on anther forum...

http://www.njbbq.com/Cooking%20Class.htm

Rich Decker, Lost Nation Barbecue, does very well on the cometition trail.. always get a call in something.... and.. does very well with anything butt categories...and does catering.... Very knowledgable guy.. I think it is well worth it if you have never competed before, or are new at the game, or want to learn a few tips.....

for $25, you cant go wrong.. you'll spend that at the bars on the boardwalk in Wildwood!!!


----------



## DaleP (Jun 26, 2007)

That is a great deal. If it were closer to my home I would attend. You guys up there should jump on that.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 26, 2007)

YES ! 
I'm in !
I can't wait ! 


 [smilie=a_happyhappy.gif]  [smilie=banana.gif]  [smilie=a_yumdumdoodledum.gif]  [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 26, 2007)

I wish I could make it to this. He is a great guy.


----------



## Bobberqer (Jun 27, 2007)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> I wish I could make it to this. He is a great guy.



Something tells me he will be in Lake Placid this w/e helping out with the Judging class, then doing the Comp there.....


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 27, 2007)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> YES !
> I'm in !
> I can't wait !
> 
> ...


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 29, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roll:  [smilie=yawn1.gif]


----------



## Bobberqer (Jul 14, 2007)

Scotty  I'll be there Sunday   round 8 am or there in and abouts.. leave mea PM with your cell, and I'll call ya when I get there


----------

